# Fabers cyclery old advertisement



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 8, 2018)

I use to hang out there in the 1990s. and here and there in the 2000's  and i found these on the web back in the mid 2000s...passing them along


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2018)

Very cool!
Fortunately, I was able to get Fabers before they closed/burned it down.
We stopped there, on our way up to the first Rolling Relics, San Francisco ride.
It was a very memorable experience.


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2018)

Fabers calendar from 2009.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 9, 2018)

I W ant that calender


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 9, 2018)

Anthony and Alex schooled me in schwinnology! 
Faber's bike shop was the mekkah of all bike shops! 
I remember rummaging through the piles of bike as a kid. I built my first Schwinn Spitefire from parts I traded with Fabers.
Man I miss that place! I was back in the bay area in 2011 and got some pics before it was burned down.
Anthony gave me one of the *old cigarette pack advertising back in the days.*















@*SJ_Biker you brought back allot of good memories, thanks for sharing that.*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 9, 2018)

here's a google street views from January 2018.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm glad to see that the building is being restored. Now only if it was Faber's bike shop again


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I W ant that calender


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 9, 2018)

i'd say catching on fire was a blessing. that building was in sad shape even before the fire. had a definite lean to it.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 9, 2018)

kreika said:


> View attachment 881075




That Calender would. go perfect with my other bicycle themed picture


----------



## the tinker (Oct 9, 2018)

Funny thing, I got done looking at this, and went on to look at something else. I just noticed I was humming Dion Warwick's song"Do you know the way to San Hose." Please , take it from my mind, it's as bad as the "Patty Duke Show" theme.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2018)

That's like being, stuck in Lodi again.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 9, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's a google street views from January 2018.
> 
> View attachment 880991



i drive by the new building every now and then and yess.... looks way better...nice and straight...thanks to Garden City construction!!!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 9, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> That's like being, stuck in Lodi again.



Thank you. Thank you so much. Now I start the day with another song stuck in my head....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 10, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I W ant that calender



i heard they sold fast


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 10, 2018)

Can we get a re-run of the calendar - repop? Just thought it was worth asking...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 10, 2018)

40 years ago a friend of mine was attending s.j.s.u. and told me of faber's cyclery. he took me there one day and my first view of it was from the freeway above and I couldn't wait to see the place. there was a stack of bike frames in the yard almost as tall as the building-it was incredible. alex was extremely friendly and could see we were hard core bike collectors-and let us roam in the back areas searching for treasure. finally we just couldn't see what we were looking at-it was getting dark. we came out and alex was calmly working on a bike/the shop had closed for the day-we had really stayed too long-the sun had long since set. everything was cool-he knew we were having a good time. alex was/is like that-a great guy. we went back there many times looking for the parts to build/complete our bikes. the cheesecake match covers pictured above were all over the place in almost every parts bin. one of the neatest things I got at faber's was....I was able to assemble a complete n.o.s. new departure model 'a' hub-mint condition from just going thru the parts bins(still have it)! what an iconic bike spot!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 12, 2018)

I grew up with them. there father paul started a bike shop in san Leandro ca.
in the 60s then they move to santa cruz ca.
There he opened Branciforte bike shop.
Paul fell ill and Alex his son took over
at i believe 12 years old. That's where I first met them. Anthony the youngest of seven
was my age. We where in 3rd grade at that time. we hung out / work in that shop thru
high school. we competed in the first BMX race. we build some of the the first mountain bikes. road them down the santa cruz mountains. modify stingrays and 26" cantilever frames. you can only imagine all the poop that whent on with a bunch of wild ass kids running a bike shop. Then Alex buys Fabers for around $3,200 an old schwinn dealership ship full of nos stock i believe at that point Fabers had been in business for 65 years. A two story building with a hand dug basement. it had an old black smith shop out back, a two story barn, and a two car garage all full. Alex ran the business for another 35 years.
i was there when it finally closed. it was a shocked to see so many people so bummed out. grown men crying , people telling stories of their childhood. The landmark bike shop that ran for 100 year was over. Had the city and the local people done more to save this historic place other then just talk a bout how cool the place was and its historically significance to the community.
it would still be open today.
A SAD DAY FOR SAN JOSE


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 12, 2018)

exactly bob-you nailed it-just being 'cool' and memories was not enough to save Faber's bike shop. I also believe the city wanted that building torn down as it was expanding and reviving downtown san jose by then city counsel/politicians-and let's face it-faber's was a bit of an eyesore. the fire that almost destroyed her was always a little suspect. its good to see the building has been restored and is still standing.  the bike shop is just one of many roles the building has played-who knows what its next role will be!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 13, 2018)

It is geat that the building was saved. 
and no doubt it needed help. 
Enjoy your ride today Tyler


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2018)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Anthony and Alex schooled me in schwinnology!
> Faber's bike shop was the mekkah of all bike shops!
> I remember rummaging through the piles of bike as a kid. I built my first Schwinn Spitefire from parts I traded with Fabers.
> Man I miss that place! I was back in the bay area in 2011 and got some pics before it was burned down.
> ...



its 'MECCA' not MEKKAHView attachment 883188

View attachment 883188

...puffft  I kill you!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 14, 2018)

This off an old tshirt i have.


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's some Faber's pics from 2003


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 15, 2018)

wow! all nice and organized by comparison to 20 years earlier! it was simple then...one big pile!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 15, 2018)

Livmojoe said:


> Here's some Faber's pics from 2003
> 
> View attachment 884226
> 
> ...



those picture really captures the old side yard. 
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is a link to a few pics from a visit back in 2012...took Anthony (RIP) up to the Children's museum to see part of Alex's collection on display...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157699254885412


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 16, 2018)

@oldhotrod thanks for sharing this pics!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 17, 2018)

And a couple of pics of the fabers advertising as previously pictured





Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2018)

old hotrod said:


> And a couple of pics of the fabers advertising as previously picturedView attachment 885489View attachment 885490
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk



Wow. Ive never seen these 3 before....


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wow neet stuff


----------

